# Pet Travel



## alsmith39 (May 31, 2009)

Does any one have advice on how pets are treated at the airport in JHB? He is coming in on the same flight from Washington, his papers and history are in order, but I want to put him on the flight myself, but wondered what to expect at the other end.

Thanks in anticipation :juggle:
Al


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm not sure how my dog was treated at JHB, but she did arrive safely. The flight arrived very late at night (she did not travel on my flight) and I elected to have her brought to my home the next day. She was very disoriented and seemed to suffer from jet lag for a few days. My take of the company picking her up at JHB and delivering her was very professional. Although, Her front paw was slightly injured, I think someone tried to close the kennel door quickly and caught her paw... but I will never know. (her paw is fine now) Many people are VERY afraid of dogs here and although mine is not (very) mean, she is 75lbs and does have shiny white teeth... not a suprise if someone was shaking in their shoes having to give my sweet timid/scared girl water.

No one wants to hurt your pet there, but many people don't know how to treat dogs (I'm assuming your bringing your dog and not a fish/cat/guinea pig...). If it is a dog your bringing, you will find your pet to be quite an asset and a great companion in the car too

hopefully someone can give you better info more specific to JHB airport


----------



## alsmith39 (May 31, 2009)

Thank You Rokzy for your information, 
yes it is a neutered male dog we rescued from Animal Control in Gainesville Florida but what a character.
Thanks Once More 
Al


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Rescues often make the best pets. Quite a job getting all of the bloodtests and docs in order. Some mess about the way the lab prepares the tests... funny, I wonder if anyone really checks the gaggle of stuff done.


----------

